# Day 28 Ovulation!



## kylieboo (Apr 3, 2011)

Morning ladies, I have PCOS and my cycles are very irregular and once disapeared altogether! when I do have a cycle I am not sure if I ovulate. Anyways, 8 weeks in, healthy organic eating, a couple of kilos lost, supplements, hormone balancing foods etc, it seems my cycles may be returning to a somewhat normal state. 

According to my temps, I ovulated a few days ago on CD 28! is this even possible though? I had been feeling bloated, cranky and spotty after a few weeks of feeling great. Thought maybe AF was on its way, since was nearing end of the month but turns out it was ovulation! dont know if happy or not as YAY I ovulated for once, but is quite late, does this mean I have 40 day cycles and is it even possible? I know anything over around 35 days considered anovulatory, but I dont know, I guess my period may be arriving in 10 days if I ovulated? Anyone else with 40 day cycles who still ovulate/convieve? thanks girls


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Kylieboo

Yep, it sure is possible, especially for us ladies with PCOS!

Couple of cycles ago I ovulated on day 38.  Previously I ovulated on day 51!!  Your luteal phase will start from the day after ovulation, and could be anything between 10 and 16 days.  So you should have a few weeks before AF arrives 

Good luck, hope you caught the egg!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

If it puts your mind at ease the clearblue monitor works for cycles up to 42 days so it is considered normal in their eyes! I just had a 45day cycle, but used to only have 2x af per yer pcos! Hate it


----------



## kylieboo (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you girls, thats reassuring. Its a bit of a relevation, all of these years temping and OPK around day 14 when maybe all this time I was ov-ing around the time everyone else is getting their AF! Symptoms are so like PMS too so explains why I often felt I was about to get my period but if didnt turn up for a few weeks. At least I know I am in the ball park now, really need to get one of these fertility monitors otherwise I will never know when it is! xx


----------

